# Brewery build



## mash head (5/6/13)

Ive started to build an area purposely for brewing. Sectioned off an end of my shed and painted the floor. I am sick of all the filth in my main shed being a mechanical workshop. Heres a pic of where I am at now for any one interested.


----------



## Truman42 (5/6/13)

You sure your not making a micro brewery?? That is awesome. Keep us updated with progress pics.


----------



## QldKev (5/6/13)

I want a shed like that h34r: 

Top effort :beerbang:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/6/13)

lovely, later this year i'll have a 3.5 X 7 portion of a shed solely for a brewery as well so i will be watching what you do very closely


----------



## mash head (5/6/13)

Heres a big bum whacker mash paddle I made today
The area is 3 x 9 meters, I need to get a sparky in now and think about where to put all the plumbing, hot cold drains and recirc back to tank for running wort chiller then theres the gas. Then I can line it. I need to sort out some good ventilation too because I reckon you could fill a hot air balloon with the gas burner I just bought.
Below is some left over jarrah from building my house that I intend to turn into work benches


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/6/13)

greg simons said:


> The area is 3 x 9 meters


So jealous - my whole shed is one third of that at 3 x 3...

The brewery shares that space with all the tools, paint tins, lawn mower, whipper snipper and all sorts of other junk.

At a guess - i would say dedicated brewing space is about 1.5 x 1.5.

You sir are a lucky lucky bastard - try brewing in a shoebox.

... used to have to get up out of the shoebox in the middle of the night, and lick the road clean with our tongues! We had to eat half a handful of freezing cold gravel, work twenty-four hours a day at mill for four pence every six years, and when we got home, our dad would slice us in two with a breadknife!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/6/13)

mine is an electric brewery, the 50L braumiester, i was looking at using a decent bathroom extractor from bunnings and a hood made from some sheet metal for steam extraction/ventilation. think that will fit the bill?


----------



## Byran (5/6/13)

I think Its every brewers dream to have a nice big clean space to craft some magic.............. Im envious and proud of your efforts.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/6/13)

if you could concrete again would you have installed drainage into the floor?


----------



## mash head (11/6/13)

I have some but its at the end where the coolroom is going. Drainage works just as well through the wall. Just makes the outside look less tidy.


----------

